# Doordash's relentless screwing of the drivers. It never stops. Now this.



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Trying to stop cherry pickers while basically mandating we take the $2, 3, 4, and 5 dollar garbage if we want to get on schedule. The fight against drivers never ends with Tony Shoe.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

So glad I didn’t listen to assholes on here that kept saying acceptance rate doesn’t matter. What kind of business would allow people to just pick the best of the best orders and shit on the other drivers?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

iheartsubarus said:


> So glad I didn't listen to @@@@@@@@ on here that kept saying acceptance rate doesn't matter. What kind of business would allow people to just pick the best of the best orders and shit on the other drivers?


The kind of business that keeps ICs instead of employees.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I havent seen that email yet. Seems they are pushing us more experienced dashers out of the pics...in my market 200 was easy last year. This year I can hardly pull in 100 bucks in 8 hours.....time to find something else


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> .....time to find something else


I'm all ears. Let us know what you find.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my acc rating is 5 % as of today.
These orders are total shit and anybody that accepts them is a total idiot ! (IDIOTS )
dd is paying about 50 % less today then 2 months ago.
When im dropping off a pax ill turn dd and gh on and cherry pick orders . 
Here are some average orders IDIOTS accept and i will pass.
walmart 4 dollars 8 miles .. 5 dollars 7 miles .... 7 dollars 12 miles .... finally better offers but still refused uber and lyft pays better 
6 dollars 6.5 miles for the really bad ones 3 dollars 16 miles ! 3 dollars 6 miles . 4 dollars 7 miles.
Something ill accept . 8 dollars 6 miles . and im thinking its better just to drive uber or lyft it will pay better per hour.
dd can go ahead and slash my schedule im here to profit . This is not charity or meals on wheels its not free ! 
And for quality of my service and gone way down ! I will never check the bag drinks if i cant find your address im just clicking delivered and donating the food to my dogs . They put on weight this week fire me ! PLEASE


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I wouldn’t be at 60% acceptance if you added 30% free to my total LOL. That being said I’m fortunate in the fact that even though my market is oversaturated with drivers, there are tons of restaurants that do this, not super big paying restaurants but enough that I can cherry pick and still make money only doing dinner rush two nights out of the week.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I am run around 5% to 15%. The orders are getting bad and the pay is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Trying to stop cherry pickers while basically mandating we take the $2, 3, 4, and 5 dollar garbage if we want to get on schedule. The fight against drivers never ends with Tony Shoe.


Well at least you're a person of conviction,
Not a coward
and took immediate Action by deleting 
the Dasher App ✔

Screw U Door Dash &#128077;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Well at least you're a person of conviction,
> Not a coward
> and took immediate Action by deleting
> the Dasher App ✔
> ...


I deleted it a week ago, since it was doing weird things to my phone like running when I wasn't using it.

#deletedoordash


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I deleted it a week ago, since it was doing weird things to my phone like running when I wasn't using it.
> 
> #deletedoordash


Yes running the Door Dash app messes with my phone, I have an iPhone and I can't have it on low battery mode because it glitches the app a lot, but Door Dash is the vast majority of my income. I know that sounds sad too many of you, and I do also run Uber eats as well, but next week marks the one-year anniversary of no passengers. Being a single dad who is close to 60 years old, I like the freedom it gives me, I do quite well driving the hours that I do, and I have very few debts fortunately.

Is the company a scam?...absolutely 100%. Trust me I am not a shill for them. However while there are many faults with the company, it serves me well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Yes running the Door Dash app messes with my phone, I have an iPhone and I can't have it on low battery mode because it glitches the app a lot, but Door Dash is the vast majority of my income. I know that sounds sad too many of you, and I do also run Uber eats as well, but next week marks the one-year anniversary of no passengers. Being a single dad who is close to 60 years old, I like the freedom it gives me, I do quite well driving the hours that I do, and I have very few debts fortunately.
> 
> Is the company a scam?...absolutely 100%. Trust me I am not a shill for them. However while there are many faults with the company, it serves me well.


The app feels like spyware. Maybe, keep another phone with your private info on it. Not on your doordash phone.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Yes running the Door Dash app messes with my phone, I have an iPhone and I can't have it on low battery mode because it glitches the app a lot, but Door Dash is the vast majority of my income. I know that sounds sad too many of you, and I do also run Uber eats as well, but next week marks the one-year anniversary of no passengers. Being a single dad who is close to 60 years old, I like the freedom it gives me, I do quite well driving the hours that I do, and I have very few debts fortunately.
> 
> Is the company a scam?...absolutely 100%. Trust me I am not a shill for them. However while there are many faults with the company, it serves me well.


I did DD, UE and GH before R/S. I was with DD when they started here 3 years ago. The pay was higher and drivers got all the tips. I used to make $600 in 4 days with them, but little by little they went down in pay. So then I worked more GH and UE.

Try GH. They use to be the best here and highest tippers. I deleted my DD app last year; they were the worst to me., GH used to be my favorite but they went downhill in my market, but yours may be better.

Some drivers here switched to Eatstreet. The drivers are employees and get an hourly wage, but then I don't think they can decline orders.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

This is yet another pointless stupidity brought to you by the fact that I am not your president! If you make me your president, I will clean up out of control industries like food delivery. There is too much unregulated predatory behaviour at all levels which makes the whole game not lucrative for anyone. I would introduce rules combined with swift executions of executives and board members that fail to comply with my strict deadlines and demands.

These aren’t hardened nazis, I anticipate a single rolling head will fix everything in 1 day.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> This is yet another pointless stupidity brought to you by the fact that I am not your president! If you make me your president, I will clean up out of control industries like food delivery. There is too much unregulated predatory behaviour at all levels which makes the whole game not lucrative for anyone. I would introduce rules combined with swift executions of executives and board members that fail to comply with my strict deadlines and demands.
> 
> These aren't hardened nazis, I anticipate a single rolling head will fix everything in 1 day.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I did DD, UE and GH before R/S. I was with DD when they started here 3 years ago. The pay was higher and drivers got all the tips. I used to make $600 in 4 days with them, but little by little they went down in pay. So then I worked more GH and UE.
> 
> Try GH. They use to be the best here and highest tippers. I deleted my DD app last year; they were the worst to me., GH used to be my favorite but they went downhill in my market, but yours may be better.
> 
> Some drivers here switched to Eatstreet. The drivers are employees and get an hourly wage, but then I don't think they can decline orders.


Unfortunately I am persona non-grata at GrubHub now LOL. Let's just say I abused the "place and pay" privilege once they dropped their mileage to $.22 a mile.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Unfortunately I am persona non-grata at GrubHub now LOL. Let's just say I abused the "place and pay" privilege once they dropped their mileage to $.22 a mile.


Shame shame


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

smithers54 said:


> I am run around 5% to 15%. The orders are getting bad and the pay is getting smaller and smaller.


About the same for me. My rate stays around 10-11%. I reject most orders then have to sign off because the app is so annoying.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> The app feels like spyware. Maybe, keep another phone with your private info on it. Not on your doordash phone.


I agree. It runs just like old school spyware from 20 years ago. I despise their freaking app so much it makes me want to throw my own phone out the car window. I have an old phone, I keep meaning to install it on there and use a hotspot off my regular phone. Either way it drains the battery life like crazy but I'd rather sequester Doordash on a separate device.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

So apparently these are the cities and states Doordash has decided to SCREW first. Coming to a city near you. Hopefully everyone has other options. I deleted my dashes Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and did GH. I won't let Doordash determine what I can and can't do. &#128405;DD


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> So apparently these are the cities and states Doordash has decided to SCREW first. Coming to a city near you. Hopefully everyone has other options. I deleted my dashes Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and did GH. I won't let Doordash determine what I can and can't do. &#128405;DD
> View attachment 417296
> View attachment 417297
> View attachment 417298


Haven't received that email yet. Guessing that I won't since I'm in California.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

its so we all can be good little ants....lol...top dasher and now this...I talked to a dasher that was new...took a order 13 miles from the restaurant. 10 bucks and took you out of the zone....so thats a half hour just driving to the customer plus wait time...


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Now they're back pedaling and supposedly it's only a test lol 
They're so efed up. Just pay the drivers and stop all this bullchit. Unbelievable


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

just like top dasher was a test...lol...i think its a horrible program

in my market, if I don't pick up hours 6 days out. I wont get hours


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

What is early access?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

it allows you to pick your hours one day ahead of time. most don't realize that they have it. your can pick your hours 6 days in advance rather than 5.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Trying to stop cherry pickers while basically mandating we take the $2, 3, 4, and 5 dollar garbage if we want to get on schedule. The fight against drivers never ends with Tony Shoe.
> 
> View attachment 416749
> View attachment 416750


All delivery drivers need to form a union and agree to always reject all orders under $8.
Problem solved.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I would love to have a #Dayofdecline. 
Everyone start your scheduled shift and decline EVERYTHING that is sent to you while doing whatever else you do, for that day. I know we could never get enough drivers to make a difference but Tony Shoe needs to realize, DD doesn't get ANYTHING delivered without drivers. The BS needs to stop.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I would love to have a #Dayofdecline.
> Everyone start your scheduled shift and decline EVERYTHING that is sent to you while doing whatever else you do, for that day. I know we could never get enough drivers to make a difference but Tony Shoe needs to realize, DD doesn't get ANYTHING delivered without drivers. The BS needs to stop.


What happens when the acceptance rate reaches ZERO?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

From what I've seen and heard, nothing happens. I've seen several YouTube creators show a 0% AR. Doordash themselves say, you will not and can not get deactivated for low AR.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I just reviewed my ratings and was surprised to see my acceptance rate was higher than expected. Currently I am at 2% acceptance. Offers less than $7.00 are a quick decline and please don't start with the 9-13 offers having to drive 15-20 miles. If I have to place the order or pay with a credit card there should be a significant increase in my compensation. Both of those take time and reduce my $ / hour.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> From what I've seen and heard, nothing happens. I've seen several YouTube creators show a 0% AR. Doordash themselves say, you will not and can not get deactivated for low AR.


Is anyone interested in having a DAY of DECLINE to disrupt business for BETTER PAY?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And it continues... As of today, we now have another reason to hate DD, as if we don't have enough already. The driver screwing continues. It's almost a weekly occurrence. 







Yup, you get one fat Linda pissed off because she didn't get her extra Ranch dressing and you can now be deactivated. 
#DayofDecline


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I declined anything under $8


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

On the flip side, there is a pizza restaurant in one of my DD delivery areas that also fights back. For GrubHub, it asks the driver to show them the order on the phone and if the customer doesn't tip or its a very low tip, they give the driver $1 out of the register and a free slice of pizza and drink plus 50% off anything else they want, then the restaurant cancels the order. For Dashers, they want to see what DD is paying for the order. If its less than $6, same applies. No, I won't mention who it is.


----------

